# Keeping my guinea-pigs warm this winter



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I have 3 female guinea-pigs, and they live outdoors. In a few weeks I'm going to move them into the shed (it has to be a few weeks because I need to fix some things in the shed before they go in) and I was going to put a hutch in there, and put bedding on the floor of the shed, so they can run around the shed floor but have the hutch as shelter. I was going to put lots of hay in the hutch and perhaps give them a little more food than they normally have to keep them a good weight so they keep a bit more warm? I am going to buy a snugglesafe next week and they have some fleece beds. Is this enough to keep them warm? What else can I do to keep them warm?


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

i dont know about piggies but ive put hot water bottles (the ones with the knitted/material covers) near my hamster cages in winter as an extra measure 

maybe you could put a few in a corner and over them with hay for the pigs to cuddle onto 

im sure you can get insulation for sheds too


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Have you got an old duvet that you could put over the hutch? it would make good insulation  Other than that what you've said sounds good.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Cardboard boxes stuffed with hay help keep them warm plus they love to hide in boxes


----------



## Mad4Pets (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm having to keep mine outside this winter . I really don't want to, but I'm living with my OH's parents and they won't have it any other way. I have some Space blankets coming to warm the hutch up, but I'm so worried it's not going to be enough. I hate the thought of them getting cold and lonely. The girls have lived in my room for 2 years, until we came here. I just don't know what to do


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

What about using the silver foamy stuff that's used behind radiators to reflect warmth back in to the room you could put it around the outside of the hutch? 

Fleece strips as bedding, vet bedding on the bottom of the hutch 

I don't have outside animals but it's just what pops in my head x


----------

